# One of the babies didn't make it



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

So this is day 3 since both eggs have hatched and I came to find one of the babies dead and stiff in the nest when the parents were not on it. It sadden me truly but I'm assuming the baby didn't get fed because the crop was completely empty... So My guess is that the poor thing starved or was too weak to feed. The other one is still active though, but I hope this one at least makes it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really sad. Where do you keep them?


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> That's really sad. Where do you keep them?


It is 
My birds are in a regular cage in a warm and dry environment (in my room) and they both sit on the nest a lot together. I use carefresh as the bedding and the birds decided to use it as nesting material


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's very sad  Is it their first time as parents?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well I'm so sorry you lost the little one. Hopefully the other will be fine. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Pigeon Parents*

Doves and pigeons are usually good parents so it could be that the baby who died just wasn't going to make it anyway.

Well, I'm sure there will be more babies soon. *Not* having babies usually isn't the *problem* with doves and pigeons!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I was reading that carefresh bedding has an odor to it. Some people that bought it were complaining about the odor and had to remove it because they couldn't stand to be around it. I don't know what carefresh is made from but do keep in mind that bird's lungs are very sensitive and if there is an odor it could be dangerous especially to the babies.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> That's very sad  Is it their first time as parents?


Honestly I'm not sure if they have bred before I purchased them but this is the first time I have had them breed here in my home 

The baby that survived is doing well actually, and is being fed right now.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well I'm so sorry you lost the little one. Hopefully the other will be fine. Just keep an eye on him.


I was expecting something to go wrong  But it happens and hopefully the parents will raise the 2 successfully next time

I have been and I'm watching the parents feed him  I think He'll be just fine for now.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Charis said:


> I was reading that carefresh bedding has an odor to it. Some people that bought it were complaining about the odor and had to remove it because they couldn't stand to be around it. I don't know what carefresh is made from but do keep in mind that bird's lungs are very sensitive and if there is an odor it could be dangerous especially to the babies.


Thank you for that. Honestly when I get around it it has a faint odor but nothing strong at all. If anything it does need to be replaced on a monthly basis to keep it from stinking up the place


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Lefty07 said:


> Doves and pigeons are usually good parents so it could be that the baby who died just wasn't going to make it anyway.
> 
> Well, I'm sure there will be more babies soon. *Not* having babies usually isn't the *problem* with doves and pigeons!


I've figured the baby was probably just too weak. It is an awful shame but watching them now, they really are careful parents.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to post pics of this one as he grows up.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> You need to post pics of this one as he grows up.


I should and I do plan to  
It's not easy getting shots though! I don't wanna push the parents around either


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rascal66 said:


> I should and I do plan to
> It's not easy getting shots though! I don't wanna push the parents around either


Well I meant later on.


----------



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Well I meant later on.


Of course


----------

